# Katie's House - April 2014



## RichPDG (Apr 14, 2014)

After having this location on my radar for quite a while, I decided that it was time to get it ticked off my list so I embarked on my journey to 'Katie's House!'

Completely untouched by the hand of the chav and devoid of any vandalism whatsoever, This place is absolutely stunning in the flesh. There's no external pics of this one as they always give too much away! 

I must say a big thankyou to all those who provided me with intel for this explore (You all know who you are!) 

There are also signs of a caretaker who pops in occasionally although I didn't see anyone on my visit.

*1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21



*

Thanks for looking and I hope you have enjoyed reading. The full set from 'Katie's House' can be found here! ​


----------



## skankypants (Apr 14, 2014)

Spot on pal


----------



## MrDan (Apr 14, 2014)

A strange taste in the furnishings here 
I'd love for people to see externals of this place, but agreed they give away too much.


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2014)

Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 14, 2014)

Stunning interior, really beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

That.is.crazy! 
Fantastic photos too, you've done this stunning location proud!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice clean find & ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boatbird (Apr 14, 2014)

O.M.F.G.

stunning splore, could spend days somewhere like that!


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 14, 2014)

Simply awesome


----------



## pabala (Apr 14, 2014)

What was this place


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 14, 2014)

I love this place and you've taken some great shots of it


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice report, I really enjoyed this place


----------



## raveon (Apr 14, 2014)

Great looking place and it would be a shame to see it ruined but like the others to see the outside would be great but would clearly attract too many people to it and it's best kept a good secret.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 15, 2014)

Some different shots from what everyone has seen previously. Def need to look inside this place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 16, 2014)

how is such a place derelict? scandalous!


----------



## callytx (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful photograohs - hard to believe a place like this would be abandoned.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Stunning. Must get round to seeing this one (when /if I find out where it is)


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 18, 2014)

This place is absolutely stunning!! the hours i could spend in there taking photos. Is this the original name for this house? or just one that you have given it? such a shame an putside shot would give away too much, I'd love to have a peek..... :-(


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 18, 2014)

Katie's house is just the codename that's been set to protect the original identity. I do know that there is currently renovation works going on atm so whether she'll be open again soon, who knows??


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 18, 2014)

Hopefully they are restoring it to its natural beauty and preserving things. Would be a shame to hear that it has all been demolished and things removed.


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think they'll demolish it as it is a listed building


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 18, 2014)

Woah !!! Nice find


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2014)

Fantastic, it maybe my nasty suspicious mind but that stack of chairs look like kindling to me.


----------



## Woofem (Apr 19, 2014)

absolutely mint, crisp pictures. love it


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated!


----------

